# Need a reliable bank to get Greenhouse Seeds from.



## BuddyLuv (Oct 18, 2008)

I know the Doc doesn't ship to the US and Seedboutique has been a crapshoot lately. Anyone have another good bank that offers Greenhouse to the states? If you do post up the place and your experience.


----------



## la9 (Oct 18, 2008)

Planetskunk, thank me later


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 18, 2008)

agree'd. looked through it. also been told by others that planetskunk is the best place.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 29, 2008)

They do not offer greenhouse


----------



## JBonez (Oct 29, 2008)

attitude seed bank


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered from seedboutique and dope-seeds twice each this month, and all came in 5-7 days to east coast USA. I got White Widow Greenhouse seeds from seedboutique 5 fem for $36.00!
I had an order from dope-seeds that was held up due to them waiting for a seed shipment, so Jim sent me an additional 10 Snowryder seeds on top of my order. They have Greehouse too, but not as cheap as seedboutique. 420usagrow


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

buddy i am not sure about the greehouse seeds but marijuanaseeds-nl.com is the tops to me.i'm telling you i had my order in less than a week.very stealth too.what strain are you looking for?i am going to  place an order tomorrow for the 30 seed special,plus the 5 free.now the free is mazarxafghan.had good luck with their seeds also.i'm just trying to stock up some.then i will start keeping some mommas again.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

dutch seeds? 

but if you want anything affordable..

it's bag seeds from prime mojos.. 50/50 chance female its how you do with loving and tenders...  hope that helps..   we got forums here showing ya how to get more ratio of females..   got 8 mums out of my huge bagseed:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals I will look into all of them.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Oct 31, 2008)

Go to Attitude Seeds! They have the new colored seeds from 
GreenHouse!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 31, 2008)

Go to Attitude today - last day of their special for the month - you can get whatever you want and they will give you 5 FREE G13 Labs Power Skunk and depending on how much you spend you will get some more FREE Fem. seeds.(WW, Durban Poison, NL, and Skunk #1)

Use discount code 420 for a little % off.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2008)

I think Im in LOVEEEEE this is a great site and really decent prices


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 31, 2008)

Got 1 free Fem. WW,Durban Poison, and NL from them as well as the 5 Reg. Power Skunk.  How could you not love that!  They seem to have their head on right and they even have a pick n' mix if you want to shop around and get 1-10 individual seeds from a couple different strains. (All their seeds aren't pick n' mix tho)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 1, 2008)

just ordered thanks a million and keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 2, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> dutch seeds?
> 
> but if you want anything affordable..
> 
> it's bag seeds from prime mojos.. 50/50 chance female its how you do with loving and tenders... hope that helps.. we got forums here showing ya how to get more ratio of females..  got 8 mums out of my huge bagseed:hubba:


 

NEVER GROW BAGSEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU'LL END UP WITH HERMIES. IT'S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME...............


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 3, 2008)

*You never know. An old hippy who accidentally crossed two good strains, MIGHT haave some good stuffs!! :hubba:

But I'd rather stick to my seedbank...the KNOWN genetics  :aok:*


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 10, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Planetskunk, thank me later


 
THANK YOU> STEALTH DELIVERY IN 10 DAYS plus 10 FREE SEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

